# UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2013)

*UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Nachdem schon die USA mit billigen/günstigen UHD TV ausgestattet wird hat sich her chinesische Hersteller Hisense dafür entschieden sowas auch hier anzubieten. Dabei handelt es sich um ein 50" Model das 2000€ kosten soll, weitere sollen ein 58" (3.000 Euro) und ein Model mit 65" sowie eins mit 84".
Laut heise sei das ein Preisaufschlag von 1,2-1,5% auf FHD Geräte.
Als Anschlüsse findet man 4x HDMI, 3xUSB (Einer mit Aufnahmefunktion). Sowohl WLAN, wie ein Triple Tuner sind integriert.
Je nach Displaygröße aktives oder passives 3D.
Ein Kamera für Skype kann zusätzlich erworben werden.


Quelle: UHD-TV für 2000 Euro | heise online


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Wobei ich mich in dem Falle frage, was UHD auf 50 Zoll Geräten soll?
Ich besitze selbst nen 50 Zoller (FullHD) und muss schon recht nah ran um "die Auflösung zu sehen". Für UHD halte ich das einfach für zu klein es sei denn man sitzt nen Meter vor seinem TV. 

Für 4K halte ich Geräte um die 80 Zoll schon für angemessener (das passt aber leider nicht mehr in m ein Wohnzimmer ohne gröbere Umstrukturierungen ).


----------



## Scalon (12. Juli 2013)

Immer noch HDMI bzw aktueller HDMI, der auf 30 Hz limitiert ist.....


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

@Incedible Alk
Ach, mit den Pixeldichten wird mittlerweile genau so Schindluder getrieben wie damals mit den Megapixeln bei Digitalkameras. Sieht man ja bei Handybildschirmen auch sehr gut. 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Ohne nutzbare Medien ist es für mich sinnfrei. Wenn ich Wald wohne kaufe ich ein Mountain - Bike und kein Kanu. Aber mal im ernst, man kann auch bei 50" weiter weg sitzen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ohne nutzbare Medien ist es für mich sinnfrei. Wenn ich Wald wohne kaufe ich ein Mountain - Bike und kein Kanu. Aber mal im ernst, man kann auch bei 50" weiter weg sitzen


 
Also ich habe nur einen 42" HD-TV und bin 3 Meter weg, weil ich es gar nicht mag so dicht vor der Röhre zu hocken. Chip hat das halbwegs gut gemacht.- 42" und grob 3 Meter passt. Ich geh auch gern mal noch 1 Meter zurück ^^


----------



## noki (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ohne nutzbare Medien ist es für mich sinnfrei. Wenn ich Wald wohne kaufe ich ein Mountain - Bike und kein Kanu. Aber mal im ernst, man kann auch bei 50" weiter weg sitzen


 
und was machst du wenn ein fluss dir den weg versperrt:? 

ihr wisst schon das man auch einfache einzelne fotobilder auf den fernseher anschauen kann? soweit ist die technik schon... ;D

und da sind 4k eindeutig zu wenig...


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Wenn's mal für ~1.000€ 40" gibt, wär ich hochinteressiert.


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Displayport wäre nett.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Bekommst du bei Monitoren.

Mich wundert es des TVs trotz der höhren Abgaben günstiger sind als Monitore.


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Die sind eben fürs Fernsehen gemacht und haben keine 1337 G4m3r anforderungen...


----------



## Research (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Würde glatt behaupten die fallen vom gleichen Band.


----------



## plaGGy (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich in dem Falle frage, was UHD auf 50 Zoll Geräten soll?
> Ich besitze selbst nen 50 Zoller (FullHD) und muss schon recht nah ran um "die Auflösung zu sehen". Für UHD halte ich das einfach für zu klein es sei denn man sitzt nen Meter vor seinem TV.
> 
> Für 4K halte ich Geräte um die 80 Zoll schon für angemessener (das passt aber leider nicht mehr in m ein Wohnzimmer ohne gröbere Umstrukturierungen ).



Aus dem Grund werden sie ja auch so billig. Damit die Leute es trotzdem kaufen, obwohl sie schon nen ausreichenden 50 Zoll FullHD haben


----------



## KrHome (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



noki schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon das man auch einfache einzelne fotobilder auf den fernseher anschauen kann? soweit ist die technik schon... ;D
> 
> und da sind 4k eindeutig zu wenig...


 Die Megapixelangabe einer Digitalkamera gibt die Subpixel (Rot/Grün/Blau) an. Informiere dich mal über die Funktionsweise einer Bayer Matrix! 

Aufgrund der physikalischen Beschränkungen des Objektivs und eben der Funktionsweise eines Bayer Sensors erreichst du mit einem Digital Foto so schnell keine Pixelschärfe, die ein 4k Display rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Und was ist mit Sigmas Foveon Sensor?


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die Megapixelangabe einer Digitalkamera gibt die Subpixel (Rot/Grün/Blau) an. Informiere dich mal über die Funktionsweise einer Bayer Matrix!
> 
> Aufgrund der physikalischen Beschränkungen des Objektivs und eben der Funktionsweise eines Bayer Sensors erreichst du mit einem Digital Foto so schnell keine Pixelschärfe, die ein 4k Display rechtfertigen würde.


 

die bayer matrix besagt nur, dass das grüne subpixel doppelt vorhanden ist, was der lichtempfindlichkeit unserer netzhaut entspricht (1 pixel entspricht dabei 2 grüne subpixel, 1 rotes und 1 blaues)
eine 16mp kamera hat dadurch 16 millionen subpixel, also bei einem 3:2 sensor mit der auflösung 3264*4912 (sony nex5r) ist die auflösung umgerechnet auf einen fernseher ~2,5k 

(keine ahnung ob dabei der fernseher die subpixel anzeigt (also 2 grüne, 1 blauer, 1 roter), oder aber die subpixel zu einem pixel zusammenrechnet und das dann raufrechnet


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Ein (normaler) Kamerasensor hat eben einfarbige Pixel in einer Bayer Matrix, ein 16 Megapixel Sensor hätte also de-facto 4 Megapixel rot, 8 Megapixel grün und 4 Megapixel blau. Ein Bildschirm hat dagegen RGB Pixel die auch so angegeben werden.

Der Sigma Foveon Sensor hat auch RGB Pixel aber der ist in dieser Form auch mehr oder weniger einzigartig.



> Bekommst du bei Monitoren.
> 
> Mich wundert es des TVs trotz der höhren Abgaben günstiger sind als Monitore.


 
Eine Integration von Displayport in einen 4k TV wäre ein bedeutender Mehrwert, insbesondere natürlich aus Sicht von jemandem der einen TV nur als großen Monitor betrachtet.

4k TVs sind derzeit noch billiger als PC Monitore da sie eine geringere Pixeldichte haben und anscheinend daher leichter mit konventioneller Technik zu fertigen sind, das wird sich aber sicherlich in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren ändern.


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut wie gewisse leute hier 
noch meinten bahhh UHD zu teuer usw


----------



## KrHome (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Sigmas Foveon Sensor?


 Wer benutzt den denn?  (Aber ja, die Technik dahinter ist super!)

Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Ausführungen von Superwip an. Die MegaPixel Angabe auf einer Digicam (gleich ob mit oder ohne Foveon Sensor) ist reines Marketing. Die Hersteller geben auch für die LCDs auf der Rückseite die Subpixel an (921600 Pixel liest sich halt besser als 640x480, meint aber genau das).

Die tatsächliche Auflösung liegt weit darunter, da ein Bayer Sensor interpoliert. Und dann kommt wie gesagt noch das Objektiv als Störfaktor dazu, da es erstmal die entsprechende Schärfe liefern muss.

Jemand mit einer 08/15 Digicam profitiert jedenfalls absolut nicht von einem 4k Fernseher.


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Zwei Dinge wurden noch vergessen: es gibt Schwarz-Weiß Kameras ohne Bayer Matrix, etwa bei der Leica M Monochrom und Kameras mit jeweils einem Sensor für jede Grundfarbe (3-Chip CCD), das ist aber vor allem bei Videokameras (insbesondere Panasonic) verbreitet.

Auch mit einem Bayer Sensor aufgenommene Bilder können aber durch geeignete Hochrechnung eine effektive Auflösung erreichen, die bei modernen Kameras Full-HD deutlich übersteigen kann und ein Bild Pixelgenau in voller Größe darstellen zu können ist sicher kein Nachteil. Man muss dabei auch bedenken das Kameras üblicherweise in 3:2 aufzeichnen, nicht in 16:9 sodass am Bildschirm der seitliche Rand ungenutzt bleibt.


----------



## Bandicoot (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Noch nicht interessant eher die 2. Generation abwarten. HDMI 2.0 oder DP wäre ja gut. 
50 Zoll UHD naja, ab 65 Zoll ja, drunter is sinnfrei! Zählt ja schon fast unter Pixel misshandlung auf so ein engen Raum  
Da fast alle Sender nur HD Ready austrahlen, außer HD Sender/Sky (aber wer zahlt für sowas ) lohnt sichs evtl nur fürs Filme Schauen. Und dafür reicht noch nen FHD !


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Noch nicht interessant eher die 2. Generation abwarten. HDMI 2.0 oder DP wäre ja gut.
> 50 Zoll UHD naja, ab 65 Zoll ja, drunter is sinnfrei! Zählt ja schon fast unter Pixel misshandlung auf so ein engen Raum
> Da fast alle Sender nur HD Ready austrahlen, außer HD Sender/Sky (aber wer zahlt für sowas ) lohnt sichs evtl nur fürs Filme Schauen. Und dafür reicht noch nen FHD !


 
Für einen TV sind 50" und UHD eventuell schon Untergrenze, allerdings gibt es viele Wohnzimmer in denen eine größere Diagonale wie 50" gar nicht reinpassen würde.
Außerdem wünsche ich mir fürs Gamen am PC sogar UHD Monitore mit weniger als 32", einfach weil das Bild dann noch etwas detaillierter wirkt und man eigentlich kaum eine zu Hohe Pixeldichte erreichen kann.
Solange Kantenglättung sichtbare Vorteile mit sich bringt, kann die Pixeldichte gar nicht hoch genug sein.


----------



## DiabloJulian (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Über was hier wieder diskutiert wird. Fragt sich wirklich niemand, warum diese Fernseher so billig sind? Ich meine knapp 1,5% Preisaufschlag im Gegensatz zur ausgereiften FHD-Displayherstellung... Wird hier nur mit  qualitativ schlechten "Billigteilen" um sich geschmissen oder wie schafft man das bei einem 4k Fernseher?


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Das liegt daran das man große 4k TVs aus den selben Substraten fertigen kann wie kleinere Full-HD PC Monitore. Die Pixeldichte ist hier jedenfalls nicht außerordentlich hoch, man muss keine neuen Technologien nutzen.

Bei PC Monitoren ist das etwas anders: die hohe Pixeldichte in Kombination mit relativ großer Fläche ist eine deutlich größere technische Herausforderung. Nicht umsonst gehören die Panels der ersten PC 4k Monitore zu den ersten IGZO Panels.

Wie schon gesagt werden die TVs sicher nicht billiger _bleiben_ als die PC Monitore aber das es derzeit noch so ist ist nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Wobei es schon ein 39" 4k für 699$ (ohne Steuern) gibt, auch aus China, der hat atm die höchste ppi der TVs.

Ich frage mich gerade wie die ppi einer 4k 30" im Verhältnis zu einem 22" FHD aussehen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



> Ich frage mich gerade wie die ppi einer 4k 30" im Verhältnis zu einem 22" FHD aussehen.


 
1:1,4666


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Superwip schrieb:


> 1:1,4666


Das heißt das ein 30" mit 4k noch nicht an ein 22" mit FHD ran kommt?
So gesehen ist das ja gar keine Aufholjagd, sondern nur eine Angleichung der ppi. Die imho mehr Aussagen als die Auflösung alleine.

Aber dann wird dan den IBM T220 so schnell erstmal kein Monitor rankommen, wenn man nach PPIs geht.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



> Das heißt das ein 30" mit 4k noch nicht an ein 22" mit FHD ran kommt?


 
Umgekehrt.

Das genannte Verhältnis ist Full-HD 22": 4k 30"

Der Kehrwert ist 1:0,682


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Das klingt auch logischer.
Mich hat es nur verwirrt weil ich die Frage anders herum gestellt habe.


----------



## alm0st (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

70-80" LED Backlight für unter 1500 € und ohne 3D Schmarn würde mir estmal schon reichen. Wenn die Industrie nicht entsprechend dahinter ist und 4k schnell genug am Markt etablieren kann, dann wird das noch ein größerer Flop als ihr tolles 3D....


----------



## s0cke (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Ich teile die allgemeine Meinung der hier Schreibenden. Derzeit ist es ein zwar schönes, aber auch effektiv nutzloses Luxusobjekt. Es gibt keinen plausiblen Grund für mich derzeit einen solchen Mehrpreis zu bezahlen, ohne die entsprechend kostenden Features voll zu beanspruchen. HDMI auf 30 Hz mag für Filme ja reichen, aber es gibt kaum 4K Filme. Und mit 30 Hz Spiele zu spielen kommt garnicht erst in die Tüte.

Ich warte lieber noch 3-4 Jahre, dann hat mein aktueller Fernseher ausgedient und die Anschaffung eines FHD Fernsehers rückt in realisitische Nähe.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Ich bin froh, dass Ich mir noch keinen neuen Fernseher gekauft habe. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja, noch ein halbes oder ein ganzes Jahr zu warten bis mal Geräte von Samsung oder LG mit 42 bis 50 Zoll zu annehmbaren Preisen unter 2000€ auf den Markt kommen. Dann wäre eine Anschaffung durchaus denkbar. 

Primär erhoffe Ich mir durch diesen 4K-Trend aber eher, dass die Auflösung von Monitoren langsam mal steigt. Seit einem halben Jahrzehnt oder länger bekommt man jetzt schon 30"er für mindestens 900€. In der Richtung hat sich nicht viel getan, nichts als Stagnation. Wenn es wenigstens 1440p auf 24" als neuen Standard gäbe, wäre das schon höchsterfreulich. Für einen 4K-Monitor mit 32" würde Ich auch 1000€ hinlegen, wenn es denn mal welche zu diesen Preisen gäbe.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass Ich mir noch keinen neuen Fernseher gekauft habe. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja, noch ein halbes oder ein ganzes Jahr zu warten bis mal Geräte von Samsung oder LG mit 42 bis 50 Zoll zu annehmbaren Preisen unter 2000€ auf den Markt kommen. Dann wäre eine Anschaffung durchaus denkbar.



Ja, aber nicht bevor alles genau spezifiziert und auf dem Markt ist. HDMI 2.0, "Next Generation" Blu-Ray, "Framerate" des 4K BD-Videoformats (24, 48, 60?). Erst wenn das alles klar ist, würde ich einen 4K-TV kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



> Erst wenn das alles klar ist, würde ich einen 4K-TV kaufen.


 
Oder einen Beamer


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Na das geht dann auch wieder ein paar Jahre. Keine Ahnung, ob meine Glotze bis dahin noch durchhält  

Irgendwie ist das aber schon eine unangenehme Situation: 4K steht vor der Tür, die Preise werden langsam erschwinglich, aber die Geräte sind noch nicht sehr ausgereift. Und Full-HD ist wieder von "gestern", obwohl die Geräte günstig und ausgereift sind.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Superwip schrieb:


> Oder einen Beamer


 Warum nicht gleich 4 davon? 

Ich zweifle daran das irgendeine GPU das vernünftig darstellen kann.


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

Na ja, es gibt schon einige GraKas mit 4x DP 1.2...

Nur Spielen ist wohl nicht oder zumindest nicht in aktuellen Spielen drinnen.

Edit: es gibt aber soweit ich weiß noch keine 4k Beamer mit DP; die meisten haben Duallink HD-SDI oder Quadlink DVI, bei Kinogeräten kann man da aber eventuell etwas basteln, die haben ja modulare Anschlussoptionen. Der Sony VPL-VW1000ES SXRD, der bisher einzige richtige 4k Heimkinobeamer nutzt auch -wie 4k TVs- HDMI 1.4 und ist dabei auf 30Hz beschränkt.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Na das geht dann auch wieder ein paar Jahre. Keine Ahnung, ob meine Glotze bis dahin noch durchhält
> Irgendwie ist das aber schon eine unangenehme Situation: 4K steht vor der Tür, die Preise werden langsam erschwinglich, aber die Geräte sind noch nicht sehr ausgereift. Und Full-HD ist wieder von "gestern", obwohl die Geräte günstig und ausgereift sind.



Also ich persönlich würde mal schätzen, dass es noch ca. 2 Jahre dauern wird, bis UHD wirklich am Markt angekommen ist, und es in Form von BDs eine Auswahl an nativen 4K Filmen zu kaufen gibt. 
Wenn dein TV aus dem letzten Loch pfeift, dann kauf dir lieber jetzt einen günstigen F-HD, und warte die Zeit ab, bis UHD wirklich marktreif ist



Superwip schrieb:


> Oder einen Beamer



Richtig


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

UHD gibts doch schon von Seiki 50" für umgerechnet 700€ exkl. Versand, Zoll und Steuern

Hier noch mal die Website für die Google Faulen 

http://www.seiki.com/

Ich finds legit


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*



Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> UHD gibts doch schon von Seiki 50" für umgerechnet 700€ exkl. Versand, Zoll und Steuern


 

und der schaut auch gantz ok aus


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: UHD TVs; Die Preise fallen und fallen.  2.000€ für 50"*

PC  Monitore haben z.B. in der Regel eine schnellere Reaktionszeit, allgemein sind die Preise aber nicht viel höher als beim Flachbild-TV.


----------

